# waiting between searches



## Philippa

Hi!!
I just got this message from vBulletin:
This forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between searches. Please try again in 12 seconds.
It seems I'm clicking on New Posts much too quickly!!  
I've got it to do it again (deliberately this time):
This forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between searches. Please try again in 4 seconds.
Is this something new? Is it just me?
Saludos con demasiada prisa, claro!!!
Philippa


----------



## Jana337

Hi Philippa,

I tried to replicate your steps, without any message.

Jana


----------



## Elisa68

Actually, I got that too.


----------



## timpeac

I don't get that.


----------



## VenusEnvy

And, I didn't. I tried doing the same, and didn't receive the message.


----------



## Jana337

I tested it in Firefox and IE - insensitive, no message. Changing forum language - no change either.

Jana


----------



## VenusEnvy

Philippa: Why don't you give it another go, and see what happens?


----------



## Elisa68

Now, I don't have that message anymore!


----------



## Whodunit

I got it an hour ago, but it's all right, now.


----------



## Philippa

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Philippa: Why don't you give it another go, and see what happens?


Hi again folks!!
Okay, I'm at home now and I still get the message. It's strange. Maybe it's always been there? Maybe it was an accident that I clicked New Posts twice so quickly in succession? Odd!
Thanks for all your answers anyway. I don't feel quite so stupid now!!
Saluditos
Philippa


----------



## panjandrum

Strange.
Didn't happen to me just now.
Two clicks on new posts within about 5 seconds.


----------



## VenusEnvy

VenusEnvy in a PM to Philippa said:
			
		

> Philippa,
> Hey girlfriend! It's good to see you!
> I was trying to replicate what you did to see if I'd receive the same message, but I don't think I did everything exactly the same way.
> A ver...
> You were doing a search of new posts? How do you do that? Advanced Search --> ??
> Thanks for clearing this up, gf... Talk soon then!
> -Nicole





			
				Philippa in response to the PM said:
			
		

> Hi Nicole,
> Clicking on New Posts is a search as far as vBulletin is concerned (remember it went down when the search function went wrong a while ago). So you just have to click on New Posts twice in quick succession. Thanks for bothering with this - you're very kind!!



Ok, so I replicated what you did, and I received the same message.  
I clicked on "New Posts" two times really fast, and this weird message appeared:


> Solamente puedes hacer una búsqueda cada $vboptions[searchfloodtime] segundos.



Maybe this weird little message pops up because double-clicking it makes it go wacky.. ?  I don't think it means anything in particular, girlfriend. But, I can vouch that I received it, too!


----------



## cuchuflete

"*$vboptions[searchfloodtime]*" seems suspiciously like an old Benjois phrase meaning something like, "I'm still hungry. Please pass the potatoes."

I've tried to replicate the problem, but the software is working well, at least for this function.

It has crashed FF twice this week, but I've figured out why, so I will avoid overloading its circuits by giving it too many instructions in quick succession.


----------



## mkellogg

Please, Philippa, slow down...

Yes, this is new.  Some search engines have been requesting too many search pages, and that has caused server problems.  That's why I implemented this.

I didn't really think that anyone would notice...  Is 15 seconds too short?  I can easily lower it to 10 seconds if it will help.


----------



## Philippa

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Please, Philippa, slow down...
> Yes, this is new.  Some search engines have been requesting too many search pages, and that has caused server problems.  That's why I implemented this.
> I didn't really think that anyone would notice...  Is 15 seconds too short?  I can easily lower it to 10 seconds if it will help.


Oops!! I don't really think I'm a super speedy Philippa!!  
I was doing some real searching just now for a thread (rather than just New Posts). I was trying to remember a key word that would find me the specific thread. I had several tries before I got there. So each time it failed I was clicking 'Back' and typing in a new word. I got the message once to wait 3 seconds!! So yes, I guess 10 seconds would help. Will the server still be happy with 10 seconds?
Sorry!!
Philippa


----------

